# keep an eye on your exhaust



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

I seem to remember a similar story not that long ago

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-tayside-central-12354545

There's a howling gale and driving rain outside so I don't fancy going to check mine is still there but something to think about

Chris


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Chris

can you point out to the BBC up there that Caravans don't have an engine, and therefore wouldn't have a catalytic converter!
I know it says motorhomes in the text.... :roll: 

And there have been loads of reports of these thefts, one reported in the south from a charity minibus. Didn't peter (JCM) say about one on his forecourt?


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Well spotted - I suspect some staff reporter just looked at the 'caravans' in the name of the business and wrote the piece.

If these thieves put as much effort and enterprise into legitimate employment we might just pull out of this recession

Chris


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

the sad thing is they are stealing Cats worth £200-£500 at replacement value in order to obtain the precious metal internals. When we sell a replacement cat at work we charge £20 surcharge to get the old one back, that is then sold to a local man with a van for the same purpose.

So they're stealing for the sake of £20 odd - b*****ds!!

Maybe there's a 'handy' punishment we can borrow from the Saudis? 
:twisted:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Sprinta said:


> the sad thing is they are stealing Cats worth £200-£500 at replacement value in order to obtain the precious metal internals. When we sell a replacement cat at work we charge £20 surcharge to get the old one back, that is then sold to a local man with a van for the same purpose.
> 
> So they're stealing for the sake of £20 odd - b*****ds!!
> 
> ...


Why is there such a large mark up on the cost? How much does it cost to make a convertor over and above the metals?


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

That's the second I've heard of this week. I was told today that another Scottish Motorhome dealer was robbed of 30 and that they don't have insurance to cover the thefts. That's all unofficial of course, you know _word on the street _so keep it to yourself.

Keith.


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*exhaust theifts*

I'd be willing to bet it's so called travellers at it again
GEOMAR


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

kc10 said:


> That's the second I've heard of this week. I was told today that another Scottish Motorhome dealer was robbed of 30 and that they don't have insurance to cover the thefts. That's all unofficial of course, you know _word on the street _so keep it to yourself.
> 
> Keith.


50 in one night in Surrey
http://www.getsurrey.co.uk/news/s/2085006_theft_of_catalytic_converters_at_industrial_estate

Look here, it's an eye opener. 
http://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&_...atalytic+converter+&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

rayc said:


> kc10 said:
> 
> 
> > That's the second I've heard of this week. I was told today that another Scottish Motorhome dealer was robbed of 30 and that they don't have insurance to cover the thefts. That's all unofficial of course, you know _word on the street _so keep it to yourself.
> ...


Between ebay and the local car boot sales it must be difficult for an old fashioned 'fence' to make a living


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I am having one of these fitted < Catclamp >


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*description*

"The spokesman said: "All three men are of slim build and were wearing dark clothing, trainers, hooded tops with the hoods up, and all three had a scarf across their face"

That narrows it down some then!

TM


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

SaddleTramp said:


> I am having one of these fitted < Catclamp >


Could you please let me know how the fitting went, how secure you think it is and where you fed the security cables to as I was thinking of it myself. ray


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

SaddleTramp said:


> I am having one of these fitted < Catclamp >


I should save your money bud or you might end up having to replace your chassis too 8O


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: exhaust theifts*



GEOMAR said:


> I'd be willing to bet it's so called travellers at it again
> GEOMAR


They were mentioned.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

From the BBC article:

_"All three men are of slim build and were wearing dark clothing, trainers, hooded tops with the hoods up, and all three had a scarf across their face."_

Well, then, that's them easily collared then!

It really pi**es me off the way thieves cause far more loss the victim than they can possibly gain themselves.

Perhaps in these instances the Saudis really do have the upper hand (oooops!!!).

"All I did was put my hand up like this - oh Allah be praised, there goes the other one!"

Anybody done any research on the effect of the abolishment of the birch in the IOM?


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

Catalytic converters are stolen for the illicit drugs trade. Each catalytic converter contains a small amount of Platinum and this is used as a precursor in the manufacture of Ecstacy. 1 kilo of Platinum has the ability to produce over 50,000 Ecstacy tablets. I'm not sure if 'travellers' feature highly in the drugs trade.

Ian


----------



## stepps110 (Jan 20, 2008)

I am going to fit shear nuts to my converter, does anyone know if the bolts are M10 or M8? Fiat Ducato base.


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

Does this theft mostly (or exclusively) happen on the latest X250 models? or are the previous generation (e.g. me) also targetted?

I had a quick search and see that replacements for the previous generation Ducatos are about £100 so are they just not as valuable?

CAT

Cheers

Ben


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: exhaust theifts*



GEOMAR said:


> I'd be willing to bet it's so called travellers at it again
> GEOMAR


It takes a helluva lot of Cats to pay for just one Big Fat Gypsy Wedding, y'know.

SD


----------



## drfcchris (Nov 4, 2008)

I had a conversation with my brother about this who is employed at Iveco and sells their Trucks and vans. He said on their new models they have change the platinum in the cat converters so they are no longer worth nicking.

rgds Chris


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

That's all very well Chris, but do the thieving scroats know that?


----------



## drfcchris (Nov 4, 2008)

I bet in the thieving underworld the word will soon spread

Rgds, Chris


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

My local paper reports that 16 Cat's were stolen from vehicles at the Marquis Poole branch last week, all from new Peugots and Fiats. The report says all nine of their sites have been hit in the same way over the last two weeks.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://granvillestates.co.uk/NeighbourhoodWatchPage2.aspx?

Ray has just had to add this from the neighbour hood watch to a web site he runs so the problem is getting nearer to home for us


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

This e bay advert is for a cat that they say are much cheaper in Belgium than at UK Fiat dealerships.
X250 cat


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

locovan said:


> http://granvillestates.co.uk/NeighbourhoodWatchPage2.aspx?
> 
> Ray has just had to add this from the neighbour hood watch to a web site he runs so the problem is getting nearer to home for us


Mavis, You live in a dodgy area don't you? Great to hear you get a mention on the Vine show today. Will we be seeing you at Romsey or have you had enough of Appletree shows? Ray


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

my local rag report's 40 stolen over the weekend in rural rutland


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

My local dealer has signs in the windows of his stock saying that the silencers have been removed. I think he means the Cats, but he did say that the silencers on some vans from 2007 onwards were worth about £250. He should know, he's been robbed twice.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I stand to be corrected but do you actually need a cat on a MH, as commercial vans do not officially need one for the MOT, or didn't until recently, as my MOT took mine out and welded a pipe in as it was blowing, then passed it.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I stand to be corrected but do you actually need a cat on a MH, as commercial vans do not officially need one for the MOT, or didn't until recently, as my MOT took mine out and welded a pipe in as it was blowing, then passed it.


http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080915195113AA85Xg8

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

locovan said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > I stand to be corrected but do you actually need a cat on a MH, as commercial vans do not officially need one for the MOT, or didn't until recently, as my MOT took mine out and welded a pipe in as it was blowing, then passed it.
> ...


Not sure what your point is there Mavis, as I saw no reference to vans or commercial vehicles, only cars which do of course require a cat.

Also, they might continue stealing cats regardless of the metal value, and sell them on Ebay as they will need replacing, who wants to pay dealer prices, so you could end up getting your own back :twisted: :twisted: maybe coding them might work, and be checkable at MOT time.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

When you google the question they only talk about cars and not M/Homes or Vans :?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Gobsmacked you can get this


----------

